# Frank's tankmate is in trouble!



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

From previous thread...

"My first leuc, Frank, seemed to be doing fine although he wasn't growing at the same speed as his tankmates. Yesterday he didn't move all day and by the evening he was all sunken in. He had a few seizures (I think) while I watched helpless and then was gone. 

Any ideas what could have been wrong with him. I had him for about five months with no other problems. But... I did buy him at a pet store... I know... I know...

I would like to prevent anymore death and illness. What should I do?" 

and now...

"Fancy doesn't seem to be eating. Her energy is decreasing and two days ago her toung was hanging out of her mouth. 

Help!!!!!!!! I can't loose another one!!!!!!!! 

I have isolated Fancy in order to get a fecal sample. She is very lethargic. She didn't even try to hop away when I picked her up. 

I still have two more frogs in that tank... what should I do? Is it too late? "

this morning...

"Fancy has been in an isolation tank since yesterday at noon. No poop! She is just sitting there. I tried to feed her but she just sat there and let them crawl all over her. What do I do????????????"

NOW...
Blood on the paper towel in the isolation tank. Not moving much...

30 min later... Pooped a 3/4 of an inch terd and looks better.

Could she have eaten something and been constipated? Or am I just getting my hopes up?


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Leslie,

Just to reinerate what we talked about earlier.

1.Cover the top at least 90% or even totally and a light spray with aged tap water daily to up the humidity. Use celophane, wal mart plastic sheeting or the best....cut glass from Lowes or Home depot.

2. Increase the heat slightly, try for a constant 75 F. or as close to there as possible.

3. Isolate the frog from all other frogs, but I would not go with an antiseptic container with paper towels ect. It may be too much of a shock at this point. Try for a small 5 1/2 gallon aquarium or a 10 gallon or even a larger rubbermaid or KIS brand plastic tote. Use some new long leaf Spagnum or commercial brand substrate and throw out what ever you were using. I wonder if the frog didn't swallow some substrate and become impacted based on the tongue hanging out and not eating.

4. Only feed 4-5 melanogaster (best bet with a slightly smaller fly) at a time in order to avoid having them crawl and stress the frog. Try a few undusted flies at first and then try a second feeding later in the day with some dusted flies. Hand tap the flies from your dusting cup and try to tap only one or two at a time right in front of it's mouth. If they are not eaten, stop and do not add more. This is the way that you can almost "spoon feed" a frog. 

5. Make sure there is 2 or more hides, retreats and leaf litter available.

I'm sure more people will add a few other things and sorry if this sounds basic or frog 101 but I tend to have a "help desk" mentality at first.

"make sure the frog is plugged in"....

An exotic animal vet, Dr Frye or a DB member in the Lone Star state is always a decent option as well....

Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

Hey Leslie. Glad that you finally have some poop. Give me a call so we can get it looked at. Its not all that uncommon to occasionally find blood in the stool. Have you been dusting your flies with a calcium and multivitamin? If so are they fresh?


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

jubjub47 said:


> Hey Leslie. Glad that you finally have some poop. Give me a call so we can get it looked at. Its not all that uncommon to occasionally find blood in the stool. Have you been dusting your flies with a calcium and multivitamin? If so are they fresh?


I dust my flies every feeding.

You asked if they were fresh and I am assuming you mean the flies... 
I guess they have been kind of bottom of the barrel. I just try to use up all of my cultures. I can start on a new one today. 

What do you think about the giant poop? It was three times bigger than the usual!


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

lol....He means the supplements Leslie. No worries...

A big poop is a good poop. May mean that something large passed thru and you may be good to go!


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

Philsuma said:


> lol....He means the supplements Leslie. No worries...
> 
> A big poop is a good poop. May mean that something large passed thru and you may be good to go!


Ha Ha! Okay then... the supplements are about 6 months old.


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

SHE ATE HER POOP! That is the only explanation I can think of. When I got home tonight her poop was gone... Is that something they do? I was going to use the sample! She looks really bloated now too. 

I don't know what to do!


----------



## jubjub47 (Sep 9, 2008)

If your supplements are 6 months old you need to replace them for sure. Which supplements are you using? It's quite possible that your supplements have been deteriorating enough lately that your seeing some affects of that now. 

I've not ever seen one eat poop, but I'm not going to say it's impossible. It could have been an accidental ingestion too.


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

Well... today isn't looking so good for Fancy... she is all sprawled out and bloated... but not dead... yet...

poor baby!


----------



## leslie (Aug 29, 2008)

and... she is gone...


----------

